# Известны случаи



## Interprete

Hello,
I’m wondering about a sentence that starts with Известны случаи.
First I’m wondering if here Известны really means literally famous, or if it simply means "there have been cases", "there are known cases where etc."?
Second, in this specific context, I find it weird that the plural is used, only to introduce one specific case, and I’m starting to wonder if this may not a mistake in the transcript (which is from an audio recording of an academic lecture).
Here is the full passage (sorry it’s a bit long, but shortening it might have made it difficult to understand what’s going on).

Оказывается также, что человек способен в состоянии гипноза вспомнить нечто такое, о чем он ничего не помнит. Замечательный гипнолог Владимир Леонидович Райков внушал своему испытуемому возраст новорожденного. Испытуемый представления не имел (как, впрочем, и сам Райков) как должен вести себя новорожденный. Ни один актер сыграть новорожденного не может — он не знает, что играть. И тем не менее у этого взрослого человека, которому внушили возраст новорожденного, наблюдались физиологические реакции, характерные для новорожденных. Ну, скажем, несинхронное движение зрачков глаз. Ну попробуйте имитировать, глаза так... Это же невозможно! 
*Известны случаи*, когда у молодого человека в подростковом возрасте были, скажем, такие эпилептические приступы. Потом они прошли. Эпилептический приступ — это соответствующая электрическая активность мозга, которая вызывает эти приступы. Так вот, когда этому человеку,
когда он уже стал взрослым, внушали возраст 15 лет (когда у него эти приступы были), у него появлялась характерная электрическая активность мозга для него пятнадцатилетнего. Он что ее помнит?! Он ее не может сознательно произвести никак! Как?

Thank you!


----------



## Awwal12

Interprete said:


> First I’m wondering if here Известны really means literally famous


"Изве́стны" literally means "known". Other meanings are derived.


Interprete said:


> Second, in this specific context, I find it weird that the plural is used


It's a bit weird indeed. May be related to the high extent of idiomatization of this construction, so the author begins his sentence with it without giving it much thought. Still, I'd normally expect "изве́стен слу́чай..." here.


----------



## Interprete

Thank you! So regarding the exact meaning, would you translate it as "there is a known case of..." or simply "there is a case of" (with no specific emphasis on the fact that it is particularly "known")?


----------



## Awwal12

Interprete said:


> So regarding the exact meaning, would you translate it as "there is a known case of..." or simply "there is a case of" (with no specific emphasis on the fact that it is particularly "known")?


The second option may be better, although I'm no native speaker of English. Basically it's a scientific stylistic figure.


----------



## Vovan

Interprete said:


> Известны really means literally famous, or if it simply means "there have been cases", "there are known cases where etc."?


For the first meaning, we would be more likely to say "Есть известный случай..." or "Хорошо известен случай...".
"Известен случай..." and "известны случаи" are usually reserved to introduce rare/unusual cases.


----------



## nizzebro

Indeed the narration lacks logic. " Известны случаи, когда " introduces not any certain situations occurred at a specific time but rather combinations of symptoms as images of reality where 'a young man' is only a part of that image. But the next sentence (потом они прошли) refers to these situations as to something certain.

Even " Известно несколько случаев, когда..." would not denote situations related to the same person.
We should introduce that person as the _topic _first - e.g.:
"_Говоря об одном молодом человеке_, известно несколько случаев, когда _у него_ были эпилептические приступы. Потом они прошли."


----------



## Okkervil

Interprete said:


> *Известны случаи*, когда у молодого человека в подростковом возрасте были, скажем, такие эпилептические приступы. Потом они прошли. [...]Так вот, когда этому человеку,
> когда он уже стал взрослым[...]


*Известны случаи*_, когда у [какого-нибудь] молодого человека в подростковом возрасте были, скажем, такие эпилептические приступы. Потом они прошли._ [...] _Так вот, когда этому такому человеку, когда он уже стал взрослым, внушали […]._  [=*Известны случаи*, когда у молодых людей такие эпилептические приступы проходят с возрастом.]

Пример речи явно образованного носителя русского языка, но не очень утруждающего себя (возможно только в этот момент) чистотой речи. Некоторые преподаватели вообще предпочитают читать лекции в сугубо разговорном стиле, то ли просто по-другому не умеют, то ли для того, чтобы студенты не засыпали на их лекциях.



nizzebro said:


> We should introduce that person as the _topic _first - e.g.:
> "_Говоря об одном знакомом нам молодом человеке_, известно несколько случаев, когда _у него_ были эпилептические приступы. Потом они прошли."


Это пример такой же небрежности.


----------



## nizzebro

Okkervil said:


> Пример такой же небрежности.


Согласен   Но, честно говоря, я просто хотел свести к минимуму определения - для чистоты обозначения ввода новой темы.
Можем ли мы сказать так -
"Относительно одного молодого человека, известно несколько случаев, когда у него были эпилептические приступы. Потом они прошли." ?


----------



## Okkervil

nizzebro said:


> Можем ли мы сказать так -
> "Относительно одного молодого человека, известно несколько случаев, когда у него были эпилептические приступы. Потом они прошли." ?


 "Относительно одного молодого человека (ну вы знаете, кого именно я имею в виду), известно несколько случаев, когда у него были эпилептические приступы".

В общем, не будем говорить кто, хотя это был слонёнок.


----------



## nizzebro

Okkervil said:


> (ну вы знаете, кого именно я имею в виду)


Позвольте, но почему "один молодой человек" должен быть обязательно известным лицом?
Нам же эта фраза нужна не как намёк в духе флирта.

Один юноша довольно долго страдал от этой болезни.
Один молодой человек довольно долго страдал от этой болезни.
У одного молодого человека  долгое время была такая болезнь.

Разве я не могу присоединить именно такое простое понятие "один молодой человек" к утверждению "известно несколько случаев", в  качестве косвенного дополнения? Не верю, что великий и могучий язык не способен на такую мелочь.


----------



## Okkervil

nizzebro said:


> Позвольте, но почему "один молодой человек" должен быть обязательно известным лицом?


 Потому что вам угодно было составить сложное предложение таким образом, что его вторая часть на это указывает. Вспомните, какие средства русского языка позволяют легко обходиться без артиклей.


----------



## Awwal12

Okkervil said:


> Потому что вам угодно было составить сложное предложение таким образом, что его вторая часть на это указывает.


Эм. Вторая часть вроде бы указывает на известность говорящему, но не собеседнику. Как, собственно, и "один". Известность собеседнику в таких оборотах может подразумеваться только риторически (то же с "кое-какой").


----------



## nizzebro

Okkervil said:


> Потому что вам угодно было составить сложное предложение таким образом, что его вторая часть на это указывает. Вспомните, какие средства русского языка позволяют легко обходиться без артиклей.


Я всего лишь перефразировал исходный текст, не добавляя к нему лишнего смысла.

Но тем не менее в моём предложении остаётся то же самое неустранимое противоречие, что и в исходном тексте.
Вводная фраза  "относительно одного молодого человека" дополняет _всё_ утверждение "известно несколько случаев", где "случаев" - обязательный элемент. А по смысловой логике текста, "случаи" - это зависимый элемент по отношению к молодому человеку: это _его_ случаи.

Так что, я думаю, сначала должны быть полностью определены именно "_случаи_" - как "приступы",  но - как приступы у "_одного_ (_и того же_) молодого человека":

Известны случаи таких, скажем, эпилептических приступов у одного молодого человека в подростковом возрасте. Потом они у него прошли.


----------



## Okkervil

Awwal12 said:


> Эм. Вторая часть вроде бы указывает на известность говорящему, но не собеседнику. Как, собственно, и "один". Известность собеседнику в таких оборотах может подразумеваться только риторически (то же с "кое-какой").


 А по-другому никогда и не бывает. Ведь узнать о том, что на самом деле известно собеседнику, мы можем только из речи самого собеседника.


----------



## Awwal12

Okkervil said:


> А по-другому никогда и не бывает. Ведь узнать о том, что на самом деле известно собеседнику, мы можем только из речи самого собеседника.


От собеседника мы можем узнать и о вещах ему неизвестных ("...какой-то юноша...").


----------



## Okkervil

Awwal12 said:


> От собеседника мы можем узнать и о вещах ему неизвестных ("...какой-то юноша...").


 От собеседника мы можем узнать много чего. Но это будет уже его речь, а не наша.


----------



## Awwal12

Okkervil said:


> От собеседника мы можем узнать много чего. Но это будет уже его речь, а не наша.


Вы утверждали, что в предложении содержится информация о юноше, известном слушателю. Это в общем случае не так.


----------



## Eirwyn

Честно говоря, я вообще не вижу никаких странностей в тексте из оп-поста. Очевидно, что известных случаев было несколько и в каждом из них было по одному молодому человеку, который в детстве страдал от эпилептических приступов и у которого под действием гипноза эти приступы возвращались. Если заменить "этому человеку" на "такому человеку", создаётся ощущение, что речь идёт не конкретно о тех людях, которые входят в этот список, а вообще обо всех подобных случаях (по факту в данном случае это одно и то же, поскольку безличная фраза "известны случаи" скорее подразумевает коллективные знания всего человечества, а не чью-то узкую выборку).


----------



## Awwal12

Eirwyn said:


> Честно говоря, я вообще не вижу никаких странностей в тексте из оп-поста. Очевидно, что известных случаев было несколько и в каждом из них было по одному молодому человеку, который в детстве страдал от эпилептических приступов и у которого под действием гипноза эти приступы возвращались.


Это "очевидно" разбивается о "прошли" вместо "проходили".


----------



## Okkervil

Awwal12 said:


> Вы утверждали, что в предложении содержится информация о юноше, известном слушателю. Это в общем случае не так.


 Там конкретный случай, а не какой-то общий. В общем случае слово "один" может играть роль разных частей речи и иметь с десяток разных значений.


----------



## nizzebro

Okkervil said:


> Там конкретный случай, а не какой-то общий. В общем случае слово "один" может играть роль разных частей речи и иметь с десяток разных значений.


Ага! Всё ж таки - " может играть роль разных частей речи и иметь с десяток разных значений".
А что означает "конкретный случай" в противоположность "общему" - с точки зрения языка?


----------



## Eirwyn

Awwal12 said:


> Это "очевидно" разбивается о "прошли" вместо "проходили".


Ну, вообще да, это добавляет неоднозначности. Я бы, однако, всё равно скорее предложил, что автор забыл про согласование в тот момент, когда начал вспоминать, как всё происходило в одном из случаев, чем то, что он изначально неверно оценил их количество.


----------



## Okkervil

nizzebro said:


> А что означает "конкретный случай" в противоположность "общему" - с точки зрения языка?


 Это означает, что конкретный случай с "молодым человеком подросткового возраста" -- это форменное безобразие с точки зрения языка.

Мне одно непонятно, чего вы так прицепились именно к "молодому человеку".  Ну если уж так хочется непременно совместить слова "известны случаи" со словом "один" в составе косвенного (вот почему-то непременно косвенного!) дополнения, то почему бы, например, не так:

"*Известны случаи*, когда люди оставались совершенно чужими друг другу, хотя жили в *одном* доме, учились в *одной* школе, сидели за *одной* партой".


----------



## nizzebro

Okkervil said:


> Мне одно непонятно, чего вы так прицепились именно к "молодому человеку". Ну если уж так хочется непременно совместить слова "известны случаи" со словом "один" в составе косвенного (вот почему-то непременно косвенного!) дополнения, то почему бы, например, не так:
> "Известны случаи, когда люди оставались совершенно чужими друг другу, хотя жили в одном доме, учились в одной школе, сидели за одной партой".


Ну так это аналогично первоначальному предложению - только вместо "молодого человека" здесь "люди".
Если следовать шаблону оригинального текста, далее было бы что-то вроде:
"Так вот, когда этих людей позвали на ярмарку, они танцевали вместе до упаду".

Дело не в противопоставлении "конкретный  - общий" и даже не в "определённый - неопределённый".
Дело в противопоставлении "много - один" и в неопределённости отношения "много случаев" -> "много молодых людей (или, в вашем примере, групп людей)".


----------



## Awwal12

Okkervil said:


> Там конкретный случай, а не какой-то общий.


Так из этого не следует вообще ничего. Речь же не про случай, а про юношу, и *собеседнику* тот практически однозначно неизвестен.


----------

